# Jimmy Hicky,Cork,Possible Maersk?



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking for an old shipmate Jimmy Hicky from Cork.Greaser with NZSCo in the seventies.Possibly with Maersk now.Would be aged approx mid fifties.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimmy brymer (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes Jimmy Hickey is now with maersk the last time I saw him he was on the maersk don that was earlier this year lives down canary wharf area now. Hope this helps you find him.

Jimmy Brymer


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for that Jimmy.If you see him tell him Dolan (sneb)was asking for him back in Stornoway.


----------



## J Brown (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Jimmy
Hows things I will get back to you just going on watch
John ex Maersk Don


----------

